# Can Net Wrap be added to John Deere 530 Round Baler



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a John Deere 530 round baler. It currently has dual twines. I would like to convert this baler to net wrap. Is that possible. I have owned this baler for many years. Overall it is in excellent shape. I only bale about 120 bales a year. I would like to have net wrapped bales in the future and don't want to spend the money for a new baler or buy someone else use machine.

Any ideas.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think it's feasible if its even doable.....I was n a similar position, finally just bought a new one win net....find a buyer that can appreciate and pay yu top dollar for yours....still ain't gonna be much beings its twine, but a cattle guy don't give a damn ifn they can save a buck. Course with cattle being high, they're prolly buying 569 premiums......


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Course with cattle being high, they're prolly buying 569 premiums......


I wish that was the case!

To put net wrap on the baler, it'll cost more than the baler is worth


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

For 120 per year, I'd say it's time to warm to the idea of buying a used baler that actually has net. There's only so much to a round baler. Your risks in buying a used one are usually things that can be inspected before purchase.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Colby said:


> I wish that was the case!
> To put net wrap on the baler, it'll cost more than the baler is worth


Lol


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I was a mechanic at a JD dealership back when the 535's came out and the first wrap was installed was the "arc les grey" wrap system and we had to install every one that the 535 was ordered with the wrap. We also had a lot of 530 owners that asked the same question and after we researched it and talked to Ottumwa about it we determined that with modification it could possibly work, but there were no takers when we couldn't guarantee it would hold up. We knew we would have to beef up the rear gate to hold the extra weight, and although I don't remember all the details, there was going to be a lot of drilling and a few modifications. The part # for the rear gate on the 530 is not the same as the 535, which should be a clue that there are differences, although it may be just holes or studs. I can just bet that if it was feasible you would have seen a few of them sitting on lots by now. If you are saavy enough you could probably accomplish it. But as Colby said, it would probably cost more that the worth of the baler because you most likely would have to piece everything out and that old style is most likely the only model that would come close to fitting with the least amount of swear words thrown in.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

For only 120 a year I wouldn't even consider going with netwrap at all. For what the netwrap option costs, if you were buying new, you could build a shed for 120 bales and still have money left over.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

From my experience of owning a 435 with netwrap vs a 467 with netwrap I wouldn't desire a 535 with netwrap. I think newer style netwrap attachment on my 467 is much more trouble free. Installing a netwrap attachment on a baler designed for netwrap is no easy task. BTDT


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your input.


----------

